# Theraposinae sp. "Panama"



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm weeping over the Theraposinae sp. "Panama" for sale. I've been ogling the "Darth Maul" T for a few months since I saw a picture here. Anyone have any experience? Are they dwarf Ts? Do they keep that red and black appearance as adults or is it a juvenile thing? Like Pamphos and their christmas tree butts. Temperament? Speed? Searching has brought me exactly zilch.

Too rich for my blood at the moment, but I've got it on my wish list for sure. The appearance is striking, as if they're little volcanic deities.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I'm weeping over the Theraposinae sp. "Panama" for sale at stamps. I've been ogling the "Darth Maul" T for a few months since I saw a picture here. Anyone have any experience? Are they dwarf Ts? Do they keep that red and black appearance as adults or is it a juvenile thing? Like Pamphos and their christmas tree butts. Temperament? Speed? Searching has brought me exactly zilch.
> 
> Too rich for my blood at the moment, but I've got it on my wish list for sure. The appearance is striking, as if they're little volcanic deities.


Ami Sp. "Panama" i believe is what it rly is now i think  i love the sp look.. almost want to go get a loan "yes i need this for a buisness advancment"... lol...actually kinda want it too.. but didnt expect that price XD


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Ami Sp. "Panama" i believe is what it rly is now i think  i love the sp look.. almost want to go get a loan "yes i need this for a buisness advancment"... lol...actually kinda want it too.. but didnt expect that price XD


Ah! That name yields more results. They really are gorgeous, but yes that price is staggering.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Ah! That name yields more results. They really are gorgeous, but yes that price is staggering.


just a little bit but id almost want to pay it.. if hed take an OBO XD "250 shipped, and a freebie!"


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> just a little bit but id almost want to pay it.. if hed take an OBO XD "250 shipped, and a freebie!"


It's times like these I wish I was exceptionally talented at anything other than sarcasm and making people angry. No one pays someone to be angry and sarcastic at them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Jan 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Ami Sp. "Panama" i believe is what it rly is now i think  i love the sp look.. almost want to go get a loan "yes i need this for a buisness advancment"... lol...actually kinda want it too.. but didnt expect that price XD


They're not the same, they're two different species. Ami sp. Panama have been in the hobby for a while, these are newer to the hobby and thus, why there's not as much info on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

CEC said:


> They're not the same, they're two different species. Ami sp. Panama have been in the hobby for a while, these are newer to the hobby and thus, why there's not as much info on them.


post number 2 from poec himself, granted OP spelled it wrong that is..[other one]


added: actually. moxie replied on that thread too ^_^


----------



## CEC (Jan 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> post number 2 from poec himself, granted OP spelled it wrong that is..[other one]


Post#7 from Advan himself .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

CEC said:


> Post#7 from Advan himself .


pff u win i admit defeat XD.. i stopped following thread after he told me was ami as id want one more XD just replied and unfollowed after looking like a derp   to think i looked for a good 10mins to find that post ^_^ look very similar tho _could_ be same species and we dont know


----------



## CEC (Jan 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> pff u win i admit defeat XD.. i stopped following thread after he told me was ami as id want one more XD just replied and unfollowed after looking like a derp   to think i looked for a good 10mins to find that post ^_^ look very similar tho _could_ be same species and we dont know


Hmm, I don't think they look that much alike. Both are great looking Ts.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh yes, T. sp. "Panama" looks very different. I prefer that to the Ami, though the Ami is very pretty. I stopped following that thread after I posted. I was at work and forgot to check up on it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

CEC said:


> Hmm, I don't think they look that much alike. Both are great looking Ts.


hmm i kinda think so.. maybe because iv only seen 2or 3 pics.. because like nothing comes up on the two thats dif XD [on my end anyway just similar looking, a fesh molted that it looks blue and a few in need of molts]


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 19, 2015)

Ami sp. "Panama" and Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" don't even look remotely alike.  I have both species and neither of which show the slightest resemblance to one another.  In this thread I have plenty of pictures of Theraphosinae sp. "Panama".  My Ami sp. "Panama" aren't very big yet and thus unremarkable.  Soon though, they'll be gorgeous and I'll have pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Ami sp. "Panama" and Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" don't even look remotely alike.  I have both species and neither of which show the slightest resemblance to one another.  In this thread I have plenty of pictures of Theraphosinae sp. "Panama".  My Ami sp. "Panama" aren't very big yet and thus unremarkable.  Soon though, they'll be gorgeous and I'll have pictures.


Yes! This is where I first saw and fell in love with the Theraphosinae sp. "Panama". It was your pictures. Are they dwarf Ts? Size? Temperament? Speed?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 19, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Yes! This is where I first saw and fell in love with the Theraphosinae sp. "Panama". It was your pictures. Are they dwarf Ts? Size? Temperament? Speed?


They're dwarfish, I don't know what you classify as a dwarf T, but yes they're on the smaller side. My female is around 3.5", but I think they can get to around 4"+. They're pretty laid back and I wouldn't classify them as speed demons by any means. They have an interesting threat posture where they stick their abdomens straight up in the air. They keep the same colors and patterns into adult stage, but as juveniles the colors and contrast are the most striking. Great eaters and medium to fast growing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> They're dwarfish, I don't know what you classify as a dwarf T, but yes they're on the smaller side. My female is around 3.5", but I think they can get to around 4"+. They're pretty laid back and I wouldn't classify them as speed demons by any means. They have an interesting threat posture where they stick their abdomens straight up in the air. They keep the same colors and patterns into adult stage, but as juveniles the colors and contrast are the most striking. Great eaters and medium to fast growing.


Fantastic. That settles it, I'll take seventeen. 

I only guessed at them being dwarves because they just don't seem very large from the pictures but it's a bit hard to tell without a reference. I did notice your MM is a bit less vibrant than the smaller one, but even he's still absolutely gorgeous. I can't get over that red where the legs meet the carapace. Looks like they're glowing.

And I can also see that threat posture in the pictures! My little Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" juveniles do the same exact thing.

Keep them on moist sub like Pampho/Xenesthis?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Ami sp. "Panama" and Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" don't even look remotely alike.  I have both species and neither of which show the slightest resemblance to one another.  In this thread I have plenty of pictures of Theraphosinae sp. "Panama".  My Ami sp. "Panama" aren't very big yet and thus unremarkable.  Soon though, they'll be gorgeous and I'll have pictures.


I must be getting bad imgs with my search engine then xP


----------

